
Show HN: A better smart mirror - soared
http://innate.cc
======
digital_ins
Nicely done tutorial. I was wondering how you got the display onto the mirror
and then I scrolled down and saw the monitor on the back of the silvered
surface (doh-doi!)

A couple of suggestions: (1) Externalize the mic - either have it hook into
your phone to listen to your voice or through some other mechanism - it will
boost recognition accuracy significantly and allow you to do complex tasks (2)
Better demo. I'd sure you could take this into school / work and film in a
better lit location. If screen brightness is an issue, you could sand down the
silvering right in front of the screen (3) If commercialization is your plan,
look into Samsung's new OLED tech that's super skinny. (4) Android speech
interfaces are easier and more flexible to program. And dead-simple to use (5)
Find someone who can build a nice interface for you and design that interface
in the _highest contrast_ possible (bright fonts, black backgrounds)

While I was building my NLP product, I went looking for companies that were
building smart mirrors and came up empty for ones that were on Google but
still in business. I suspect that was the situation because of the prohibitive
price but garbage speech recognition. As of today, however, the tech's
available to let you do things with SR you'd never thought possible even 2
years ago

